# Anyone know of a way to watch anime on your mobile?



## Darkcloak (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm trying to find a way to watch anime on my mobile cause I don't have access to a PC right now. I know I can watch anime off anijunkie.net (where I usually go to watch anime) but its really laggy, probably too much for my phone ( HTC Hero).

Does anyone know of a good site I can catch up on shippuden and one piece?

The YouTube player works well...just wish they had anime.


----------

